
Ask HN: What is Google doing to stop Google impersonator scams? - touchofevil
I just got another call today from a company pretending to be Google and offering to get my company &quot;listed&quot; on Google for a fee. I get calls from this company all the time and I&#x27;m sure they are successfully scamming lots of small businesses that aren&#x27;t tech savvy out of hundreds or thousands of dollars.<p>What action is Google taking to crack down on this? I just reported this company to Google via this online form
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.google.com&#x2F;business&#x2F;contact&#x2F;rbc_form?hl=en<p>I&#x27;ve been getting calls like this for years. Why isn&#x27;t Google doing more to shut these scammers down?
======
PaulHoule
Back when I did a scan of corporations in Delaware I discovered more than 20
defunct corporations that existed only to infringe on Google trademarks. I
assume that they emptied their bank accounts before Google came for them, then
Google came, and that is why they are defunct.

